# Getting back into the trade



## travy77 (Feb 1, 2016)

So a long story short in about 2013 I dropped out of my local and the trade in general. Some things happened in my local that I let drive me out of the trade. I worked some odd jobs (not electrical) and went back to school for a few years. Well I have found that I miss the trade and want to get back in. My wife was offered a job out of state and we are looking to move there. I am going to rejoin my local and then sign book 2 up there. Does anyone have any advice or is that the way to go about it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

A lot is going to depend on how good things are at the local you're looking to get into. If book 1 has 25% on the bench and you're 150 on book 2...you're likely gonna be waiting a while unless big projects are in the works. If that's the case, your 'oddjobs' experience may be needed for some time. Call/website that local and find out the details. Good luck.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

why not look for an industrial electrician job?


----------

